# hissing noise from speakers



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

hey guys i just got new speakers (the problem was also here before i changed them) and i have a hissing sound coming through the speakers. i re did my grounds and grounded my rca's and the noise is still there. i have an alpine cda-117 head unit, alpine pdx f4 amp powering hybrid audio imagines and hertz dcx in the back (front used to be hertz esk). any idea what this is and how to fix it??


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bumppp.. anyone????


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Try backing the gains down on your amp


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

X2^^^^ your prob getting a higher noise floor from the gains being too high.


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

x3
Remember to follow these basic steps (use ear plugs for this step):

-Set you deck adjustments to 0 (high, mids, lows)
-Turn the volume up to 75-80% (Example: if the volume goes up to 40, then you may need to calculate 75-80% of 40, which is a setting of 30-32)
-Use pink noise to tune your system, max out the volume with amp gains down.
-Adjust the gains up until it starts to clip or distortion. Once clipped, then adjust down a wee bit.
-Turn volume down> play music> adjust the volume up incrementally towards max.
-Check your speakers' for any clipping.
-If needed, adjust the gains up or down one or two times. 
-If you reach this point, LEAVE THE GAINS ALONE! 
-Now use the deck adjustments that suits you music taste.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i tried turning the gains down.. nothing.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

and where can i download the test tones.. for some reason i cant click the link at the top of the page..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i was only able to get the 3150hz tone.. will this work?


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> i was only able to get the 3150hz tone.. will this work?


SkizeR,

Get yourself a audio setup CD or download from online. For example, Autosound's "My Disc" test CD or other ones like it. Research, search, and educate yourself to what I mean.

If you don't know or come to a point of giving up, then take you car and have a local audio professional do it for you. It will be faster this way. Then, ask a lot of questions.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

You sure it's through the speakers? I got rid of my CDA-117 because they have a high pitch noise from the OEL faceplate. Try opening the faceplate to de-illuminate it and see if it disappears. It was so annoying I had to get rid of the HU.


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

ecbmxer said:


> You sure it's through the speakers? I got rid of my CDA-117 because they have a high pitch noise from the OEL faceplate. Try opening the faceplate to de-illuminate it and see if it disappears. It was so annoying I had to get rid of the HU.



Hmm, that's sounds like EMI issue. Possible, but that issue should sound completely different from floor noise though.


----------



## xfett (Apr 24, 2011)

Is the noise coming from all speakers?? Just the left or right side?? Run a ground from your HU and bypass the factory ground in the wiring harness. Try hooking up one speaker. one RCA at a time...etc I agree that the CDA-117 is a noisy HU just got rid of mine too so try a different HU.


----------



## RazorTaz18 (Jun 1, 2011)

I also got rid of my CDA-117 because it was "noisy". I thought mine was defective, didn't know others had the same issue....It's a shame being that it's the only decent single din Alpine makes right now.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

do you think it can be the radioshack brand rca cables?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Is the noise "really" there all the time? or ONLY when a source is playing? 

I ask, because, between tracks on a CD, the digital part goes to ZERO bits, giving you digital silence.. (you can also DL zero bit tracks) 

If you hear hiss at zero bits, it's the HU and/or amp... if you DO NOT, what you are hearing is "recorded noise floor" that's on most CD's for instance... to record the music, you also have to record the noise of EVERYTHING that processed that sound.. Or the amp has a problem, if it's bad... 

If you want to further test the system, look up "mute plug" make one and test your amp with it.. if you mute the amp and still have noise, it's the typical noise of the amp... 

It's possible it's the RCA's but not probable... IF you would like to test, get another set and run them outside of the car from the HU back to the amp... same result, no need to rip the car apart..... different result, you know what's next...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Is the noise "really" there all the time? or ONLY when a source is playing?
> 
> I ask, because, between tracks on a CD, the digital part goes to ZERO bits, giving you digital silence.. (you can also DL zero bit tracks)
> 
> ...


im 99% positive its all the time. so idkk


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> im 99% positive its all the time. so idkk


I would try the mute plug on the amp and see what you get..


----------

